# emstesting.com



## sjlamb77 (Mar 31, 2013)

My instructor is encouraging us to buy this test prep program. Have any of you tried it? Any feedback?


----------



## webster44 (Mar 31, 2013)

Good questions.  Very similar to nremt.   The they adaptive testing which gives after you complete allows you to see how you are doing by topic or specific objectives


----------



## AzValley (Apr 1, 2013)

this is also a good and similar site that I used.  http://emtprep.com


----------



## donkeypuncher (Apr 3, 2013)

Going thru school right now ... getting a 94 overall..We are the 1st class at our school to use ems testing... The test are ok, but the adaptive tests are a freaking joke. This is coming from a very professional class of mostly working adults like myself..They a super hard and no one has really passed them in our class.


----------



## sjlamb77 (Apr 5, 2013)

donkeypuncher said:


> Going thru school right now ... getting a 94 overall..We are the 1st class at our school to use ems testing... The test are ok, but the adaptive tests are a freaking joke. This is coming from a very professional class of mostly working adults like myself..They a super hard and no one has really passed them in our class.



We're in the exact same boat! Most of us are working adults, and a couple MA's in our class said the adaptive tests were ridiculously hard, that they nor their paramedic friend could pass any of them. I think I'll go with EMT Prep or EMT National Training.


----------



## Dan G (Apr 7, 2013)

I was in sort of a unique situation (compared to some in other states) long story short I had to take the NREMT-P test so I could 'upgrade/transition' my being a paramedic to being a paramedic (no typo there) anyhow I bought access to emstesting, fisdap, and jblearning.  Of the three jblearning was probably the best.  The EMS testing was OK but the adaptive part would get ridiculously hard too quickly almost to the point where it eroded my confidence as I got a lot of maybe could pass the NREMT-P test results.  I think I only got the green light on one section one time in probably well over 1000 test questions.  
When it came time to take the test I did fine and passed it no problem 80 questions.  I thought it was easy....then again an entry level test for a working experienced paramedic should be easy.
My n=1 is that EMS testing might be that it is tuned a little too high to what the registry actually requires.  Since I was not in an actual class I worked exclusively with Thomas from EMS testing over the phone who was very nice and helpful.  If they do some fine tuning they could have a good product but as of last year I would say save your money and use another website.  I almost feel bad not giving the recommendation of his site because Thomas was so nice, I do believe that they might be able to tweak this (adaptive) product to be pretty good.  They very well could have changed some things by now.  I did some of the non adaptive tests on there as well and they were pretty decent.


----------



## MedicJenna (Apr 8, 2013)

SJ Lamb I am curious to know if you passed the first time using EMStesting. Did you end up buying that program or did you use something else?


----------



## jpregulman (Apr 24, 2013)

I am a current EMT trying to get certification in Mass (its a pain!). I asked a friend to sign me up (he did it for free). Its not like the NREMT! I failed so many times on this. The questions are weird and it does not tell you what questions you got wrong. I passed my NREMT in 25 minutes. I would go to a different site.


----------



## donkeypuncher (Apr 24, 2013)

as soon as I finish my last test I will post my log in and password so everyone can check out these stupid test.


----------



## garnett (May 9, 2013)

emtprep.com  i was extremely happy with it and their service.  helped me pass definitely


----------

